# Office 365 >  >  co-authoring of Excel Desktop Spreadsheets

## seerauber

Hello all!

I am new here, and appropriately asking what must be a very basic question: Our small company basis alot of our operations around a single, large spreadsheet that controls our inventory, pricing, costs, etc. We need at least two folks to be able to access and edit this document concurrently, even if the changes don't show up live to each editor. We attempted to use the Excel Web App, however it is too poorly featured to work for our needs.

How can I set up our Excel so that we can co-author our spreadsheet without fear of merging or corruption issues?

I'll be happy to provide any clarifying details necessary. Thanks in advance for helping me with my remedial question.

Jonathan

----------


## kimrh

Have you tested the "Share Workbook" functionality under Review in excel?

----------


## seerauber

> Have you tested the "Share Workbook" functionality under Review in excel?



Thanks for the response. I have tried it, and then uploaded the file to sharepoint, but it still does not seem to allow any concurrent co-authoring within the desktop app. Instead it says that the workbook is locked by the user who has it open, and if you choose to edit a copy of the file it creates an actual copy.

Am I missing something?

----------

